# Egg collection yesterday, transfer on Sunday



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I had my egg collection yesterday, had 20 follicles removed, 11 of which were eggs and was told this morning 7 of them were mature and out of that 7 only 4 fertilized. I booked in for transfer on Sunday. I have mixed emotions at the minute and can't help feeling a little sad that I didint have more although the nurse said that fewer eggs meant better quality in eggs 

I have had IVF previously in 2005 and now I have a beautiful little boy first time who means the world to me, and I am very blessed to have him, but would love to have another child.


----------



## C-M-F (Mar 22, 2012)

Didn't want to read and run.

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun   
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Best of luck, it only takes one. I know that doesn't help but it is true. I was upset on our last cycle also trying for a sibling as we only got 5 eggs, sadly it didn't work but there were 2 great embies from them, sadly none to freeze though.


Rest up and get ready for Sunday


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Melly1006!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I had 4 follies, 2 eggs collected, of those 2 eggs only one fertilised and was put back, and the result is sleeping upstairs! So it really does only take one, and it is quality over quantity, so please don´t lose heart.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE (for after Sunday!)

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck on Sunday and for the 2ww, I hope the pee stick gives you fantastic news at the end of this cycle!!          

Sue


----------



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind words and wishes.

Feeling nervous about tomorrow, but trying to stay positive.

Does any one have any advise on home pregnancy tests. Last time I waited until the blood test at the clinic, so never did a home test. Although this time I'm told its a urine testonly which makes me feel that I might as well do my own at home?? And how soon can you do them for an accurate result ??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow  
It is great you have to to transfer day!
Do you know how many you will have put back ?
As for testing they normally say 14 days for 3 day transfer
Some pregnancy test are sensitive to pick up the HCG levels (First Response) but I dont know

Good luck and ensure you relax after wards
XX


----------



## Variety (Dec 13, 2011)

Melly, Good luck for transfer and the next few weeks. Usual testing time is 14-16 days after Egg *Collection*, before then can give false negatives and false postives. I got a faint positive on day 14 then a stronger one on day 16. I just used a tesco twin pack....

Good Luck.
Vx


----------



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Rome10 and V,

I think they will let me know in the morning, the nurse said to have my phone with me in the morning because they would be ringing prior to me attending at 10.30am. I'm planning to relax and watch a few movies and then I'm booked in for acupuncture on Monday morning ( Don't know if it really helps, but I ll try anything).
I will update my post after my transfer, I'm hoping I have two put back in like last time, as I don't think I can afford another cycle, but If needs be I'm prepaired to sell my car for a cheaper one, as it means so much and as you know it become a little bit of an obsession.

Thank you


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

acupuncture at any point after transfer is always good  

make you relax and avoid heat on your stomach.
Rest but also quietly get on with it 

Good luck 
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Melly!

I always think that they call it a 2 week wait for a reason.  If you test before the official test date you will have always that niggling feeling that it will be a false positive/negative.  That it will be a positive caused by the drugs still in your system, or a negative because although the drugs are out, the pregnancy hormones will not be high enough to register on the tests.  I have read so many posts of FF that start “I have tested 4/5/6 days past transfer……”  it just makes me want to scream at them!!  

With all my 2ww’s I waited the full 2 weeks and had to pee on a stick at home as our clinic don´t do pregnancy tests, I just had to phone them with the results. 

Good luck tomorrow!!!!

Sue


----------



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, 

Thanks Sue, you right and thank you, I've decided to wait until the specified day. 

I attended clinic this morning for transfer, but after speaking with the embryologist he said they were going to do a 5 day transfer. I have 2 @ 6 cells, [email protected] 8 cells and [email protected] 9 cells, he said that was positive and it would be a blastacyst. I haven't heard of this previous of today so I'm feeling a little nervous and am wondering if anyone else has had a five day transfer.

Things have moved on massively since 2005!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I used to be a moderator on the cycle buddies section and there were quite a few ladies who had 5 day transfer, it isn´t uncommon.  From what I have read on here they only recommend blast if there are too many good quality ones to choose from and none are standing out as the strongest, going to blast helps them select which ones are the best.  

I didn´t get a choice, I just had the one embie.

Sue


----------



## Variety (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine was a 5 day, it means that they can select the front runner (or runners) for transfer! It's a good thing... Good luck.

Vx


----------



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, V thats made me feel loads better thanks. I'm going tomorrow at 10.00, I'm soooo nervous can't stop crying and I'm not even sure why I'm crying.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Melly, the drugs are bound to make you more hormonal and emotional than normal.  

Sending you loads of                   .  Let us know how you get on.  

Sue


----------



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Had 1 blastocyst transferred today. The other 4 eggs are nearly at blastocyst stage, I'm hoping they ring tomorrow to tell me they have. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Variety (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck Melly.. Fingers crossed embie sticks! My advice for the 2WW is to remember for everyone who has one symptom that led to a a BFP or BFN there are 10 that are completely the opposite - everyone is different! Symptom checking and googling every twinge will send you insane!!!

All the very best hon!

Vxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How are you doing, Melly? 

Sue


----------



## Melly1006 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I'm ok thanks, Its d day on Monday. I've been very emotional and the last two days from 1.00 pm ish I've felt sick all night and evening. Not sure if it's the meds, was going to ring clinic and check about ovarian hyper stimulation but I don't have any other symptoms? Didn't want to look like a fool. I've had two blood tests last week and done fluid blance sheets, which were all fine. Any advise. Thanks


----------

